# Is there a fuel line in the passenger compartment?



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

I was working on the passenger side in the front (replacing a dead radio!) and under the carpet (1986 stanza wagon) it looks like some sort of 1/4" clearish looking tube that I wonder what it might carry...

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

alank2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was working on the passenger side in the front (replacing a dead radio!) and under the carpet (1986 stanza wagon) it looks like some sort of 1/4" clearish looking tube that I wonder what it might carry...
> 
> ...


It's probably a drain tube, do you have a sun roof?


----------



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi Bikeman,

Yes it does, that makes sense!

Thanks!!

Alan


----------

